# Sticky  Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors, a list



## wormil

Maybe this could get stickied. This is my list of plastisol transfer vendors with other info such as number of standard colors, turnaround, location, etc. Feel free to send me corrections and I'll keep this up to date. If anyone should be added to the list then send me the necessary info and I'll add them. 

Google Spreadsheet Version which should always be the most current version.
vendors - Google Docs

Bitmap Version Attached, may not be current.


----------



## splathead

Since I hereby anoint you Plastisol Transfer King, you should expand this spreadsheet by including sample costs on 25, 100, 500 transfers in 1, 2, 3, etc. colors.


----------



## wormil

splathead said:


> Since I hereby anoint you Plastisol Transfer King, you should expand this spreadsheet by including sample costs on 25, 100, 500 transfers in 1, 2, 3, etc. colors.


I already have , well quantities 12, 50 & 144, anyway. I just don't have any intention of posting that information. One thing I've learned while acquiring all that info is that _least expensive_ is relative to what you need.

Some that stand out for having a good combination of speed and price are Howard Sportswear, Silver Mountain and F&M. But some companies are inexpensive for low quantities and expensive for high quantities and vice versa; some are inexpensive for 1-2 color prints and expensive for 5+ color prints and vice versa. If you have a lot of colors in your transfer then companies like Howard or Silver Mountain could really save you money because its easier to avoid custom color fees. I do work shirts and over half of all my transfers are white so F&M fills the bill with their lower prices and quick turnaround. So it really does depend on your needs.


----------



## danny

Versatrans is Located in Plymouth ,Mi. My name is Danny and I am the VP at Versatrans, thank you for putting us on your list.


----------



## Colorfast

danny said:


> Versatrans is Located in Plymouth ,Mi. My name is Danny and I am the VP at Versatrans, thank you for putting us on your list.


I just recieved an order form Versatrans and I believe they have standardized their sheet size to 11 x 17. BTW their signature product was awesome. I printed a black image on a Gildan Saftey Orange t-shirt (50/50 blend) and was very impressed. As good as if not better than the screen printed shirts they recieved form another printer 2 years ago. I would not hesitate to order their product again.


----------



## wormil

Here is the link to an older list but some of these companies appear to be out of business and some only produce stock transfers.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## Rodney

wormil said:


> Here is the link to an older list but some of these companies appear to be out of business and some only produce stock transfers.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


Let me know which of them you've found to be out of business and I can update the list


----------



## wormil

Last time I went through the list some of the websites no longer existed and I believe some of the phone numbers were dead, but that was months ago and I didn't keep track.


----------



## 250567

Does anyone out there know of any UK vendors?

Thanks in advance


----------



## splathead

250567 said:


> Does anyone out there know of any UK vendors?
> 
> Thanks in advance


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t1102.html


----------



## wormil

Updated with UK vendors, Canada coming next.


----------



## wickedwench

I would love to see a list of Canadian vendors!


----------



## mssweety1211

Thanks for this info. I am new to the t-shirt world and this a great help.


----------



## jamerican352005

Semo Imprints does now have 4 color process transfers


----------



## wormil

jamerican352005 said:


> Semo Imprints does now have 4 color process transfers


Thanks, updated.



Also updated Dowling's turn times.


----------



## curiousity

List needs a correction.

Air Waves website is shown as:
http://www.airwaves.com

And it should be:
http://www.airwavesinc.com

Thought I'd mention it.


----------



## semoimprints1980

Semo Imprints turnaround time is 5-10 business days. Thanks for posting the web address on the spreadsheet!


----------



## Hoodietees

I'm about to order some plastisol transfers for the first time. Anyone have any negative experiences with a plastisol vendor? I have a rush job and have been going through some of the vendors listed all over this forum. But just wanted to know if anyone may have had a difficult time with a vendor.


----------



## wormil

I think at some point I've read of a negative experience with almost every vendor. Everyone makes mistake, everyone. What separates companies is how they deal with those mistakes. What I've noticed is that the companies who are most commonly recommended (Transfer Express, Versatrans, F&M, Ace, Airwaves, Dowling, Howard, Semo, etc) generally make fewer mistakes and handle them promptly. There are plenty of other good companies as well. Contact the companies and trust your instincts. For a rush job look for a company with short turnaround times that is close to you.


----------



## lemondesignz

Hi everyone 'up there..'
Anyone know of any custom Plastisol venders 'down under'?


----------



## semoimprints1980

Thanks Wormil for all of your support on this forum for all the transfer companies! It is a stressful but rewarding business. It feels good to see someone stating the truth about life. We all do our best and love our jobs!


----------



## seaygraphics

Please add us to your list,

Thank you

Vendor: Seay Graphics
Turn: 1-3
Process: Maybe
Digital: Yes
Minimum: 6
Std Colors: 100+
Std Size: 11x14
Max Colors: 7+
Gang Charge: no
Setup Charge: no
Location: KY
Year Started: 1989
Website: www.seaygraphics.com


----------



## jamerican352005

Semo Imprints no longer has screen fees or multicolor gang sheet charges. We also have updated our turnaround time 1 color is 3 business days and multicolor is 5 business days  Our customers talk and we listened


----------



## wormil

jamerican352005 said:


> Semo Imprints no longer has screen fees or multicolor gang sheet charges. We also have updated our turnaround time 1 color is 3 business days and multicolor is 5 business days  Our customers talk and we listened


Great news, I'll update the spreadsheet.


----------



## Rodney

Looks like Pro World now offers custom plastisol transfers as well: Custom Transfers by Pro World


----------



## jamerican352005

Speaking of Pro-World I had to order some designs from them because my customer wanted that exact design and I explained it belonged to pro world so I would have to order from them or they could. When I got the prints in they felt really weird. They do not use plastisol ink does anyone know what process they use for their prints. I have been told it was a litho and wanted to ask on here.


----------



## Rodney

jamerican352005 said:


> Speaking of Pro-World I had to order some designs from them because my customer wanted that exact design and I explained it belonged to pro world so I would have to order from them or they could. When I got the prints in they felt really weird. They do not use plastisol ink does anyone know what process they use for their prints. I have been told it was a litho and wanted to ask on here.


You may want to contact Pro World directly to see. I think most of their prints come from other stock transfer companies.


----------



## csrpss

Rick, 

Thank you for compiling the spreadsheet. It is very helpful! 
Wishing you continued success in your business!

Cass


----------



## itzmedell

hey chip i have a christian t-shirt business and i am considering versatranz..how are they..it seem like you have to order alot of transfers just to make a profit


----------



## wormil

Added Mustang Graphics, hopefully more details to follow.


----------



## SoloStampede

Finally found it again, Ive been looking for this list for some time now.


----------



## Rodney

SoloStampede said:


> Finally found it again, Ive been looking for this list for some time now.


It's always stuck to the top of the Plastisol Transfers section of the forum 

Plastisol Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SoloStampede

damnit, now I feel like a dumbass


----------



## compucap

Please put the following in your list
Thank You in advance

Turn 1+
Min Qty 8
Max Colors 4
Std Size 11x12.5
Std. Colors N.C. To Mix
Gang Charge Only Over 6
Setup Charges No
Location NC
Year Started 1988
Website Introductory Free Transfer Offer
Pricing Online Yes
No Setup, Screen or Art Charges


----------



## wormil

compucap said:


> Please put the following in your list


You guys are over on the pretty side of the state. Thanks for the info. I plan to give you guys a try.

Edit: just to note, your pricing sheet says 10.5x12 but your post says 11x12.5; not a big difference but I've had a few orders where that small difference mattered.


----------



## compucap

wormil said:


> You guys are over on the pretty side of the state. Thanks for the info. I plan to give you guys a try.
> 
> Edit: just to note, your pricing sheet says 10.5x12 but your post says 11x12.5; not a big difference but I've had a few orders where that small difference mattered.


10.5 x 12 is maximum image size. 11 x 12.5 is the paper size. The half inch is gripper margin.

Thanks for receiving our information. We are a small family owned business. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## HippieGuy

For what it's worth> I just ordered and rec'd my very first (stock) plastisol transfer order. It came from Wildside. I found they offered the best selection, had the best website where you can 'see' the transfer on a choice colored shirt. Customer service polite, fast. Order shipped same day. From west coast to east, 2 days via UPS.
NOT BAD..will keep using them.


----------



## Amaa301

Hey!
GREAT post Rick! You have noo idea how much you've helped me.
The Graphiscreen UK website link isn't working, I'm not sure why, but thought I should mention that.
X


----------



## wormil

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## Amaa301

Does any one have a contact email address for someone at Variantart?
I have tried emailing them, but the emails listed on their website keep bouncing back and I can't seem to send a message through their contact form.


----------



## wormil

Amaa301 said:


> Hey!
> GREAT post Rick! You have noo idea how much you've helped me.
> The Graphiscreen UK website link isn't working, I'm not sure why, but thought I should mention that.
> X


Have you been able to contact them? Here is an address and phone# I googled.

2-4 Bridge Road
BR5 2BH
T: 01689 897171

Even the google cache of their website is empty. Maybe they are out of business.


----------



## RayGunz99

Wow. This post is one of the most helpful posts ive read so far. thanks!


----------



## wormil

Amaa301 said:


> Hey!
> GREAT post Rick! You have noo idea how much you've helped me.
> The Graphiscreen UK website link isn't working, I'm not sure why, but thought I should mention that.
> X


Back up now. Not sure what happened.


----------



## buddyshop2010

I'm newbie... pls help me find vendors in the Philippines? best quality transfer paper?


----------



## wormil

Updated with ProBobs


----------



## CTYankeegirl

The heat transfer list is out of date with some of the vendors. Can anyone recommend a vendor with reasonably priced minimums? M&M Designs came highly recommended, but their minimum order is now 50 sheets, not 6 like the list says...
Thanks!!


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

Hello, do you all use Versatrans because you dont have a printer? I'm just starting out and this sounds like a good way to go since i don't have the means to purchase any machines right now.
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## wormil

CTYankeegirl said:


> M&M Designs came highly recommended, but their minimum order is now 50 sheets, not 6 like the list says...
> Thanks!!


M&M has been updated. Did you notice anything else? Unless it is a vendor I use, I don't check their info very often. 




CTYankeegirl said:


> Can anyone recommend a vendor with reasonably priced minimums?


In the realm of less than a dozen, not really. In my experience you're going to pay a minimum of $40-50 whether you order 6 or 20.


----------



## wormil

Bunches of updates.

edit: Anyone know if Transfers Plus is still in business?


----------



## CTYankeegirl

"In the realm of less than a dozen, not really. In my experience you're going to pay a minimum of $40-50 whether you order 6 or 20."

Oh, I didn't mean I was only looking for 6; I was looking for something more like 25 as a minimum... 50 can be hard to fill up until you get a lot more customers 
Thanks!!


----------



## wormil

I tend toward Howard Sportswear these days, they are not the cheapest but they are reasonable and reliable. Believe me, reliable is important. There are cheaper vendors but I've had problems with some of them... forgotten orders, over-cured transfers, late delivery, mis-registration, poor print quality.


----------



## 34Ford

Rick,

Im about 10 minutes from Mustang Graphics in Arden.
Do you still recommend them? Our Mustang club here in Asheville will need some shirts for our annual pony run and I thought I would try plastisol.


----------



## wormil

As long as you don't need them by any certain time.


----------



## unitrans

Hi! Thanks for posting the list, but I believe we are MIA.... Can you add us in? Company is Universal Transfers, located in Philadelphia, PA 888-599-6227; 215-744-6227. web address is www.universaltransers.net

We'd love to send you more info if you want it. Thanks. 
Kelly


----------



## splathead

unitrans said:


> Hi! Thanks for posting the list, but I believe we are MIA.... Can you add us in? Company is Universal Transfers, located in Philadelphia, PA 888-599-6227; 215-744-6227. web address is www.universaltransers.net
> 
> We'd love to send you more info if you want it. Thanks.
> Kelly


Rick, correction on spelling: Universal Transfers - Home.


----------



## wormil

added: The WildSide


----------



## ReggieTees

HippieGuy said:


> For what it's worth> I just ordered and rec'd my very first (stock) plastisol transfer order. It came from Wildside. I found they offered the best selection, had the best website where you can 'see' the transfer on a choice colored shirt. Customer service polite, fast. Order shipped same day. From west coast to east, 2 days via UPS.
> NOT BAD..will keep using them.


Wildside says they're based in CA, and so am I. I'd like to use 'local' companies if I could. Are you still using their services? And if so are you still happy with them?


----------



## samos

Hey guys, when you refer to size, is that the default size of the sheet they will print on?

So say it's 11x17" - I could fit a few designs going down?


----------



## wormil

samos said:


> Hey guys, when you refer to size, is that the default size of the sheet they will print on?
> 
> So say it's 11x17" - I could fit a few designs going down?


Yes, that is the sheet size. Fitting more than one design on a sheet is called ganging and some companies don't care and some companies will charge you a surcharge. I personally don't use companies that charge a surcharge as it's BS that I've never seen in any other type of printing... but anyway... The odd one out to the gang charge is Howard, they will only charge if they have to alter the artwork otherwise they don't care. I was told that Ace had the same policy but when I tried to place an order they wanted to surcharge me even though I had already ganged the art. The spreadsheet notes if they charge extra for ganging.


----------



## BsTees

thanks for this list it has helped me tremendously


----------



## Chellsation

Is it better to have my designs printed by these vendors on the list than printing them myself? I was getting ready to buy a printer til I saw your posting. What is the difference? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chellsation

Will I have to still trim the image using plastisol transfer?


----------



## splathead

Chellsation said:


> Will I have to still trim the image using plastisol transfer?


No, there is no trimming necessary with plastisol transfers.


----------



## splathead

Chellsation said:


> Is it better to have my designs printed by these vendors on the list than printing them myself? I was getting ready to buy a printer til I saw your posting. What is the difference? Thanks in advance.


"Better" will depends on what you're doing.

Give us details.


----------



## Chellsation

Thanks for responding. I was wondering if the quality would be the same? I've created some designs to apply on shirts to sell. Will it look home-made if I print it myself on an injet/laser printer?

What are the "cons" printing them myself? I know one, based on one of your answer.. I would have to trim the image if I do not go with plastisol transfer.


----------



## wormil

Chellsation said:


> Thanks for responding. I was wondering if the quality would be the same? I've created some designs to apply on shirts to sell. Will it look home-made if I print it myself on an injet/laser printer?
> 
> What are the "cons" printing them myself? I know one, based on one of your answer.. I would have to trim the image if I do not go with plastisol transfer.


It sounds like you may not fully understand the difference between plastisol and ink jet transfers. There are dozens of posts describing each and pros and cons, a quick search should help you out.


----------



## love2knowhow

Okay, hi, I'm new here and am trying to find a vendor who will apply stock transfers to t shirts.


----------



## splathead

love2knowhow said:


> Okay, hi, I'm new here and am trying to find a vendor who will apply stock transfers to t shirts.


Obviously you want to find someone local. Where are you?


----------



## love2knowhow

They don't necessarily have to be local because then I won't get the best price for my area; CT. I am looking to do Christian themed T's like from Thompson's and Christian Outfitters. They do sell them already applied, but for what it would cost, I won't have much room for retail mark up.


----------



## splathead

I suggested local because of shipping costs having someone out of area doing it.

Certainly someone in your area has a heat press.


----------



## coolobreeze

Thanks so much!


----------



## wormil

Heat Transfer Warehouse added
ZBSL removed

other minor updates and corrections


----------



## wormil

EZ Transfers and Global Impressions added.
Transfer Plus removed.

couple of minor updates.


----------



## wormil

Transfers4u4less added
Spot98 (Canada) added

minor updates


----------



## IncT

Anyone got a list for Australia? We have feelings to you know!


----------



## wormil

IncT said:


> Anyone got a list for Australia? We have feelings to you know!


Originally this started as my personal list which I decided to share. The other countries I added as people posted or messaged them to me. If you want to post a few I'll gladly add them but I don't have the time or inclination to track down transfer makers the world over.


----------



## IncT

No probs mate, I thought as much. I don't either that's why I came here. Good listing though!


----------



## royster13

Just got an email from Versatrans.....They are increasing their "standard" sheet to an 13" x 19" image area for the same prices as they used to charge for 11" x 17"....Change is effective Feb 01 12....Versatrans does not charge extra for ganged images....


----------



## valleyboy_1

danny said:


> Versatrans is Located in Plymouth ,Mi. My name is Danny and I am the VP at Versatrans, thank you for putting us on your list.


Hey Danny! So Versatrans is in Mi, then I would need to do business with your company. I'm in Sterling Heights, mi. I would love to see some samples. Email me. Brownsense[USER=83214]@Liv[/USER]e.com


----------



## craftystylez

Does any one have any good experiences with a UK company?


----------



## mysweetsuzy

Why is silver mountain so cheap?


----------



## mysweetsuzy

Is SEMO good for custom transfers?


----------



## wormil

In my experience, higher prices usually indicate higher quality control, though not necessarily higher quality. Standard colors and turnaround aren't linked to price at all. Basically lower priced vendors are more prone to shipping mistakes. The other side of that is every company makes mistakes and how they handle them is very important

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## seaygraphics

mysweetsuzy said:


> Why is silver mountain so cheap?


Every vendors overhead is different and their pricing reflects their cost involved in manufacturing the product along with the preceived profit that they need to make to build that business. Silver Mountains owner Frank Seay is my brother I operate Seay Graphics we actually both have the same exact price list, we run private shops, we both own all our equipment outright and both own the buildings that our shops are in, therefore our overhead is substatioinally lower than someone paying a lease on a building and on thier equipment. I have to disagree with Wormil's saying that pricing reflects quaility of work, that is simply not the case Frank does a extremely good job and I'm sure he would welcome sending you samples of his work if you emailed him. Wasn't going to post until I saw what I preceived as a negative reply to a post concerning my brothers company.


----------



## mysweetsuzy

Thanks for the explanation, you hit on several pints I didn't think to consider. I was just wondering because I figured they would have to do quality work to: 1. Still be in business, and 2. Be listed on this website. This is my first purchase, some im putting a lot of trust in this site. This forum seems to be pretty trustworthy, so if somebody said they had a bad experience with a certain vendor I probably wouldnt use them. But I like silver mountain, but I'm trying to find someone that can do everything I want: at least 12x14 standard print, cmyk, gang printing, tag less labels, and not beat me over the head on price. It seems I may just have to use several vendors.


----------



## wormil

seaygraphics said:


> I have to disagree with Wormil's saying that pricing reflects quaility of work, that is simply not the case Frank does a extremely good job and I'm sure he would welcome sending you samples of his work if you emailed him. Wasn't going to post until I saw what I preceived as a negative reply to a post concerning my brothers company.


Actually I wasn't responding concerning anyone specifically but as a person who has bought transfers from a number of people, Frank included, I stand by my statement that lower prices equate to less quality control; hence the old adage, 'Price, Quality, Turnaround, you can pick any two.' If I ever run into an exception, believe me, I won't be shy about changing my position but so far that rule has held true. And to reiterate my earlier point... every company makes mistakes but I would rather work with a company that is more prone to making mistakes but quicker to fix them than a company that seldom makes mistakes but makes you jump through hoops to prove it.


----------



## wormil

mysweetsuzy said:


> Is SEMO good for custom transfers?


I use them. They have made a mistake here or there (every company I've bought from has) but their communication and customer service are excellent.


----------



## royster13

mysweetsuzy said:


> Is SEMO good for custom transfers?


Be sure to note their turnaround time......They no longer accept rush orders and production is 3 to 5 days....

I have not used them because their gang sheet is quite small.....


----------



## wormil

Call and ask them though, if they are having a slower week they will push out transfers much quicker.


----------



## royster13

From SEMO Imprints - Home 

WE ARE NOT ACCEPTING RUSH JOBS AT THIS TIME
We are receiving a high volume of telephone calls. If you are unable to reach us please email us at semoi[USER=62030]@AT[/USER]t.net. We are great multitaskers and can email you back while talking to a customer that was lucky enough to get through.


----------



## wormil

royster13 said:


> From SEMO Imprints - Home
> 
> WE ARE NOT ACCEPTING RUSH JOBS AT THIS TIME
> We are receiving a high volume of telephone calls. If you are unable to reach us please email us at semoi[USER=62030]@AT[/USER]t.net. We are great multitaskers and can email you back while talking to a customer that was lucky enough to get through.


I believed you the first time. Do you not believe me that if they are having a slower week they will get them out faster? Have you ever worked in a print shop? There are busy times and slow times. They might leave that notice up there forever. In any case, 3-5 days is pretty normal.


----------



## mysweetsuzy

Can I use a cheap heat press. Seeing ones on amazon for like 200-300


----------



## wormil

mysweetsuzy said:


> Can I use a cheap heat press. Seeing ones on amazon for like 200-300


Suzy, there dozens of threads covering cheap presses and you'll get dozens of differing opinions. Personally I'm not fond of them but if you really want an inexpensive press then look at proworlds offer, they have great customer service.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mysweetsuzy

Frank with silver mountain was great! I sent my order in last night, he called me early in the morning to confirm the order, and he said it would only take 1 day, so it will be shipped tomorrow. I had a couple questions and a change to the order shortly after we hung up the phone, which I sent a couple of emails. He replied back in like 10 mins! Im very happy with the entire ordering process, I will have to see how the transfers look!


----------



## Heatpressinc

Looking for a good Plastisol Heat Transfer company in Orange County, CA. Can someone send me a list of reputable ones they've used? 

Thanks,

Hugh
Heat Press Inc


----------



## Heatpressinc

If you're going to be pressing Silk screen transfers you'll want a decent press with a good even heat plate that stays hot during the transfer process or you're transfer will not transfer completely. If you're doing rhinestones, vinyl, or sequins it's not as sensitive. 

Thanks,

Hugh
Heat Press Inc


----------



## wormil

Heatpressinc said:


> Looking for a good Plastisol Heat Transfer company in Orange County, CA. Can someone send me a list of reputable ones they've used?


The OP of this thread contains a list although I haven't personally used them all.


----------



## JakeSport

Great job compiling this list... Thanks


----------



## mysweetsuzy

The transfers from silver mountain graphics turned out great! I'm very pleased with the entire order process. Frank was great to work with, and I bought a rincon press, and it works great.


----------



## franktheprinter

Hi Howard. Glad to hear you were pleased with the
transfers! I have to say...you had everything in order and answered all i needed to get the job done
which is rare for a first time customer to transfer
printing such as yourself.....please call/email us if you have any questions or concerns....


----------



## royster13

Frank your website says "Quantity prices are for orders containing the same layout only, multiple layouts can not be combined for quantity pricing."

I am making the assumption that 1 gang sheet is 1 layout....Would this be correct?...Or can a person gang at all?...


----------



## franktheprinter

royster13 said:


> Frank your website says "Quantity prices are for orders containing the same layout only, multiple layouts can not be combined for quantity pricing."
> 
> I am making the assumption that 1 gang sheet is 1 layout....Would this be correct?...Or can a person gang at all?...


Yes... you can gang as many images as you want on the sheet and they can be different types
sizes etc ...as long as it fits on our 12x14 area or if you need oversized we offer 13 x18 sheets

What we mean by "multiple layouts" is like for example if you had a 3color design (red white blue) and you had a different design that was lets say 1color in black ink that you wanted on the same sheet....we could certainly do it but
we would charge this as a 4color because we have to run red,white,blue and black. But if you had instead a 1color red(white or blue could also be used) that you wanted
with your 3color design then you wouldnt be charged extra...it would still be a 3color design regardless of how many images or if they are related as long they are of the same color and all fit within our print area you wouldnt 
be charged extra...


----------



## jamerican352005

wormil said:


> I believed you the first time. Do you not believe me that if they are having a slower week they will get them out faster? Have you ever worked in a print shop? There are busy times and slow times. They might leave that notice up there forever. In any case, 3-5 days is pretty normal.


Hahaha We have to put that disclaimer up because people will place an online order then call and ask for it to be shipped the next day. I guess people think if they go ahead and give us their money we will bend the rules Which we can't. There are so many hours in the day. We normally accept rush jobs during the months of Nov-April. May-Oct we are super busy. With that being said always give us a call like Wormil said. If we can fit you in we will. I just hate having to call a customer and tell them we have refunded their money and canceled their order. OAN we have updated our prices today. We also have hired more employees just to check every job before it ships. We are checking registration, making sure the ink is cured properly, the number of transfers in your order, and the ink color. Every job not only has a test print but you will receive the inspection sheet showing we took the time to make sure your order is 100% correct. Thanks to this forum our custome base exploded over night. We now have everything in place to make sure each order is just as good as our customer service :0). Oh and yes you know exactly what you are talking about (as usual) There have been times we could accept rush jobs and we didn't update our website. Sometimes a break from the rush is nice hahaha


----------



## wormil

I know Bre, I've been there. Used to run a place so busy at times we would put all the phone lines on hold because we did not have time or people to answer them. Employees would literally run when moving from place to place. People would call out "Coming behind!" like we were in a kitchen otherwise people would plow into one another. I would stock the mini-fridge with cases of free Mountain Dew to keep the energy level up and buy pizzas for lunch so no would need to leave. That probably makes me sound a cruel taskmaster but I would weed out slackers and reward well those who performed.


----------



## fettipif

please send me your contact information 7865417122 [email protected]


----------



## wearcoffee

Don't forget www.cheapheattransfers.com, we make custom heat transfers.


----------



## royster13

Where is your price list?.....


----------



## wearcoffee

You just put your information in the your cart and you will give a full price including shipping.

just go here and choose the transfer size that you want. Then fill out out many transfers you want.

order


----------



## royster13

Hmm.....Got it.....But "cheap" does not really describe your prices...


----------



## wearcoffee

We have discount codes that all of our mailing list subscribers and customers will receive.


----------



## treadhead

franktheprinter said:


> Yes... you can gang as many images as you want on the sheet and they can be different types
> sizes etc ...as long as it fits on our 12x14 area or if you need oversized we offer 13 x18 sheets


Hey Frank.....what is the additional price for the 13x19 vs. the 12x14? Also, do you offer neon colors?


----------



## wormil

Added *FCI Transfers*



> Turn, 3-5
> Pricing Online, yes
> CMYK, no
> Digital, no
> Min. QTY, 10
> Max Colors, 6+
> Std. Size, 11x13
> XL Size
> Std. Colors, 40+
> Gang charge, no
> Setup charges, no
> Location, OR
> Year Started, 2000
> website, Fci Transfers - Custom Heat Transfers


----------



## gographics

Very Helpful List. Thanks


----------



## wormil

Got a note that FCI lowered their prices.



Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## twistedfuks

great list... I know a bunch on list, but there is some that i need to check out.. thanks


----------



## cromwell

any more uk ones ?


----------



## Dave Scott

Hi , im looking for a 2 colour print (black & yellow) in 2 different sizes, could you point me in the right direction, for the companies in the UK that are cheaper for the 2 colour print ? 

thanks 

Dave


----------



## cromwell

Dave Scott said:


> Hi , im looking for a 2 colour print (black & yellow) in 2 different sizes, could you point me in the right direction, for the companies in the UK that are cheaper for the 2 colour print ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Dave


apart from the big ones there's not much choice in the uk market and importing is uneconomical ,thats why i asked in this thread


----------



## Bernie1

I'm working with one of the well known companies listed and for a one color design, it looks like vinyl which I do not want. It is well done and very smooth but still, it looks like vinyl and lays on top of the shirt. Does anyone use a company that can do a one color screen print.
Thank you
Bernice


----------



## royster13

Transfers will always have a thicker look to them than direct screen printing....But if you use a "fashion" formula ink versus an "athletic" formula ink you will get less "hand"....What kind of transfers are you using now?....


----------



## Bernie1

I believe there is a mis-understanding. The stock transfers I'm using are great. My question was about sending my design to a company. I sent my design to a company to make a one color transfer to put on my shirts. The transfer that came back is very smooth and of good quality But, it looks like vinyl. I don't want a vinyl look. I want a screen printed look. I know where to get the screen printing for 4 colors but I need a company to do screen printing for one and two colors. Do you know of a company that will do that?
Thank you
Bernice


----------



## royster13

Wow you have me very confused.......Are you looking for transfers?.....If so, are you saying your transfers supplier will not do 1 or 2 colours?....


----------



## Bernie1

I'm also confused. I'll start over. I use stock transfers and they are great. But my question has nothing to do with stock transfers. I'm asking about custom work. I sent my design to a company that turned it into a transfer. The one-color transfer came back very smooth and good quality. But-- the design when put on a shirt looks like vinyl. I don't want the vinyl look, I want the screen print look. With this company I can only get the screen print look if it's a four color design. I need a company that will screen print one and two color designs.
Thank you
Bernice


----------



## royster13

Every transfer supplier on the list will print 1 colour transfers......And I am sure most will also print 2 colours......What supplier are you using now?.....Do they not offer different formulas of ink?...

As far as softer transfers, you can get samples of Hot Split Transfers from Transfer Express.....


----------



## Bernie1

I know the company's will print one and two color transfers. But, it looks like vinyl-- I want a company that will screen print one or two colors and not look like vinyl.
Thank you
Bernice


----------



## royster13

As I do not know your current supplier, it is hard to provide much more help.....Good luck......


----------



## Bernie1

My current supplier of custom transfers is F&M Expressions
The transfer looked good and very smooth, hardly detectable. But looked like vinyl. I really don't like the vinyl look. They only do screen printing for 4 colors or more. If you know different please tell me. Maybe I mis-understood from the company
Thank you
Bernice


----------



## royster13

Bernice do you have samples of their Fashion Formula transfers?...They can be screen printed in 1 or 2 colours.....If you are doing dark shirts, Fashion Formula transfers may not work as the ink is not thick enough to prevent show through.....


----------



## Bernie1

No, I have not asked for those samples but I will, thank you. And yes, we would like to use dark colored shirts also. Do you have other ideas. I will follow through on any idea you have for the screen printed look for one or two colors.
Thank you
Bernice


----------



## royster13

Again I will say that transfers will never have the look of screen printing....I would just start requesting samples from the suppliers on the list and see how they look for you......

In my experience, Transfer Express is the best....But they are more costly than other suppliers and I have not looked at samples from all other suppliers so do not know if they have products that compare....I am still testing some samples from FCI Transfers and they are looking good so far....


----------



## Bernie1

Thank you
Bernice


----------



## wormil

Bernie, call Semo and ask for samples, much lighter hand than FM.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## valleyboy_1

Man transfer express is expensive, but rock! I will probably stuck with them


----------



## Bernie1

Thank you Rick. I will.
Bernice


----------



## ABN82MP

I'm a complete newbie at this, but after checking around I went with Silver Mountain. Their prices and turn around were very appealing and they aren't too too far away (Kentucky to Ohio). I sent in a design expecting all kinds of "we need different art" type problems. To my surprise Frank called me back that day even when they were supposed to be closed that day. Frank got my proof back right away and I had my order a few days later. The transfers went on very easily and I only screwed up one. I've already placed more orders with them. Thanks guys! -Jason from LEWTFM.


----------



## richcowan

Thank you for all the work compiling this list.
Rich.


----------



## wormil

KE Motographics removed (retired from business)
Custom Designs removed (merged with Transfers4u4less)
EZ-Transfers pending removal (website down).


----------



## nu2makeupgrl

hey @mysweetsuzy are you still using this company for transfers if so do you consider them are have you tired other companies that you consider for an beginner in the tshirt biz


----------



## nu2makeupgrl

mysweetsuzy said:


> Frank with silver mountain was great! I sent my order in last night, he called me early in the morning to confirm the order, and he said it would only take 1 day, so it will be shipped tomorrow. I had a couple questions and a change to the order shortly after we hung up the phone, which I sent a couple of emails. He replied back in like 10 mins! Im very happy with the entire ordering process, I will have to see how the transfers look!


hey @mysweetsuzy are you still using this company for transfers if so do you consider them are have you tired other companies that you consider for an beginner in the tshirt biz


----------



## wormil

EZ-Transfers removed - website has been down for months


----------



## castar

Hi,

Any vendor in australia?


----------



## BrildorShop

Thank you very much for all the information posted. It is very useful!


----------



## jfar

Are there any vendors that you would especially recommend that can print photos on good quality inkjet or laser heat transfer paper at low quantities?

I contacted Versatrans, which seems to good for plastisol transfers but don't have a digital heat transfer option.(i want to print photos) 

update: they now have printed vinyl. does anyone have any experience with that?

another update: The printed vinyl costs a bit more than I expected.


----------



## wormil

jfar said:


> Are there any vendors that you would especially recommend that can print photos on good quality inkjet or laser heat transfer paper at low quantities?


Cadprintz by Transfer Express. 

Vid of me pressing one.

Cory's Angel digital transfers - YouTube


----------



## jfar

wormil said:


> Cadprintz by Transfer Express.
> 
> Vid of me pressing one.
> 
> Cory's Angel digital transfers - YouTube


Can you show us pics of this shirt after it's been washed like a few times?! Please. I think many of us would be interested.


----------



## splathead

jfar said:


> Can you show us pics of this shirt after it's been washed like a few times?! Please. I think many of us would be interested.


Stahls will also send you samples for you to press and test yourself. I had some that i washed a few times. But I think I may have thrown them away. They held up pretty well.


----------



## wormil

jfar said:


> Can you show us pics of this shirt after it's been washed like a few times?! Please. I think many of us would be interested.


I didn't keep one for myself. If memory serves, TE rates them for 50 or 60 washes before fading.


----------



## wormil

ProWorld updated - pricing online, 60 standard colors, online quoting


Deleted:
ProBob - website gone
Motifs - not selling transfers
Imagine - website gone
ETS - not selling transfers


----------



## Jj021707

Where can I aquire this updated list of vendors for Transfers ? Thanks in advance


----------



## royster13

1st post in this thread....


----------



## wormil

Jj021707 said:


> Where can I aquire this updated list of vendors for Transfers ? Thanks in advance


Link to a google spreadsheet in the first post. I go through and update it once in awhile, adding or changing things when notified of a change or removing companies that retire or go out of business.


----------



## mkabat

Hi,

we are PlastisolTransfer company based in Europe.

www.plastisoltransfer24.com
www.plastisoltransfer24.co.uk

will be happy to share additional information.

Martin Kabat
General manager


----------



## wormil

mkabat said:


> Hi,
> 
> we are PlastisolTransfer company based in Europe.
> 
> www.plastisoltransfer24.com
> www.plastisoltransfer24.co.uk
> 
> will be happy to share additional information.
> 
> Martin Kabat
> General manager


Added. Feel free to review the spreadsheet and submit any corrections or additions.


edit:
Gulfside added
other minor updates and changes


----------



## Dawgnme

Thanks for your work, wormil! I'm going to go through the list and contact a few of the vendors, but since it's been a few years since you created this thread, what's the story on plastisol? Are people still using them and how have they held up? Is there a better (soft as screen printing) alternative out there now?

Getting ready to jump into the business and don't want to invest in a technology that's out of date.


----------



## royster13

Dawgnme said:


> Thanks for your work, wormil! I'm going to go through the list and contact a few of the vendors, but since it's been a few years since you created this thread, what's the story on plastisol? Are people still using them and how have they held up? Is there a better (soft as screen printing) alternative out there now?
> 
> Getting ready to jump into the business and don't want to invest in a technology that's out of date.


There are 100s of other threads in this section.......They will make for a good read and have lots of more current experience....


----------



## wormil

Dawgnme said:


> Thanks for your work, wormil! I'm going to go through the list and contact a few of the vendors, but since it's been a few years since you created this thread, what's the story on plastisol? Are people still using them and how have they held up? Is there a better (soft as screen printing) alternative out there now?
> 
> Getting ready to jump into the business and don't want to invest in a technology that's out of date.


Plastisol has been around longer than any of us (probably) have been alive and isn't going away anytime soon. You're safe.


----------



## royster13

wormil said:


> Plastisol has been around longer than any of us (probably) have been alive and isn't going away anytime soon. You're safe.


so true....lol...


----------



## shirtman69

Any vendors in Australia?


----------



## jamerican352005

SEMO Imprints has updated their turnaround times. 1 Color jobs ship out the next business day if the online order is placed by 2:00CST. Multicolor jobs will ship out in three business days. I hope this doesn't get flagged just wanted to pass on the information so the turaround time is correct. Thanks! Bre


----------



## seaygraphics

Our Turnaround time is Same Day for Orders received by 12 PM (EST) and Next Day for Orders Afternoon regardless of the number of colors in the design as long as the artwork is ready to go when submitted.


----------



## Bernie1

Thank you very much


----------



## wormil

Semo and Seay updated. I was on vacation or would have got to it sooner.


----------



## stasunny

Does anyone have a list of Custom Plastisol Vendors in or around the Atlanta Area.

Thanks so much..


----------



## splathead

stasunny said:


> Does anyone have a list of Custom Plastisol Vendors in or around the Atlanta Area.


Plastisol transfer printers aren't that prevalent to have their own city list.  If you're lucky, you'll have one in your STATE.

There are several on Wormil's list in and around GA.


----------



## marzatplay

For Canada, please add: 

https://www.reflex2kstore.com/

I just found them and they are very reasonably priced for custom plastisol transfers. Thank you.


----------



## wormil

marzatplay said:


> For Canada, please add:
> 
> https://www.reflex2kstore.com/
> 
> I just found them and they are very reasonably priced for custom plastisol transfers. Thank you.


Added. You can't view their FAQ page without creating an account. They should fix that.


----------



## wormil

Updates to:
Custom Cheap Heat Transfers | Cheapest Heat Transfers Online
Home » Deco-Print
Custom Heat Transfers | Wholesale Iron on & T Shirt Transfer | Plastisol
Howard Sportswear Graphics Express, Inc.
M&M Designs | We Design Solutions
A few other minor updates.

Removal:
PanZOu Project reason: no updates since 2011, phone rings to different organization
Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 reason: division of Stahls, does not sell custom transfers


----------



## thomasnova

stasunny said:


> Does anyone have a list of Custom Plastisol Vendors in or around the Atlanta Area.
> 
> Thanks so much..


I've found my supplier on Alibaba, getting my samples this week for cold and hot peel. Why not try to find them there ? …
Cheers


----------



## splathead

thomasnova said:


> I've found my supplier on Alibaba, getting my samples this week for cold and hot peel. Why not try to find them there ? …
> Cheers


If they're coming from China, that's a long time to get your orders. Now we get ours back from our U.S. supplier in 2 days.


----------



## royster13

splathead said:


> If they're coming from China, that's a long time to get your orders. Now we get ours back from our U.S. supplier in 2 days.


Depending on where you are located, planes from Asia can get to you quicker than ground shipments in the US....I am not in the market for transfers from Asia, but other things I import get here is 2 or 3 days...

For small quantities of transfers a more local source is probably best.....But if your numbers are high enough, Asia or Europe is certainly an option.....


----------



## thomasnova

royster13 said:


> Depending on where you are located, planes from Asia can get to you quicker than ground shipments in the US....I am not in the market for transfers from Asia, but other things I import get here is 2 or 3 days...
> 
> For small quantities of transfers a more local source is probably best.....But if your numbers are high enough, Asia or Europe is certainly an option.....


I've ordered them last week and already got them, here are the results: Heat Transfers ( TESTS ) on Pinterest

However i got these little white spots when you look closer to the print, i've made this with an ordinary iron and i hope it's because of this that i have those spots ...


----------



## royster13

Looks good.....A proper heat press will probably give you a better result.....Where did these come from?...


----------



## marzatplay

I came across Woods Transfers.com - Heat Transfer Programs You Can Use at the imprint show in Canada. They gave me a sample and it transfers great. Should also be added to the CDN list imo.


----------



## wormil

Added: Wood's Transfers, Canada

Edited: Target UK, Revolution UK,


----------



## Gmenpg

I am going with transferexpress.com


----------



## busydbb

I'm new to this whole site. Can you please send me the current listing of sources for wholesale heat transfers? Is there a rating for each or hierarchy beginning with the best? Thanks


----------



## marzatplay

busydbb said:


> I'm new to this whole site. Can you please send me the current listing of sources for wholesale heat transfers? Is there a rating for each or hierarchy beginning with the best? Thanks


The list on the first post is up to date.


----------



## wormil

busydbb said:


> I'm new to this whole site. Can you please send me the current listing of sources for wholesale heat transfers? Is there a rating for each or hierarchy beginning with the best? Thanks


See link in first post. There is no rating or hierarchy. Everyone once in awhile I change the sorting, currently it's in alphabetical order.


----------



## ParrotPrinting

Ya know......simply because Versatrans responded with a "Thank You" tells me that if I ever need printed transfers that I can't do myself they are the ones I will go to.


----------



## vmelo91

I ordered stock transfers from proworld and I am extremely disappointed. They do not stick well no matter how much I adjust the pressure, temperature, and/or the time. I am wasting too many shirts on these. I like transfers express but they seem pricey to me. I am a start up business owner and I would like to ask for some input on a company with good quality and price good turn around time. Thanks in advance.
VM


----------



## AngelicEndeavour

vmelo91 said:


> I ordered stock transfers from proworld and I am extremely disappointed. They do not stick well no matter how much I adjust the pressure, temperature, and/or the time. I am wasting too many shirts on these. I like transfers express but they seem pricey to me. I am a start up business owner and I would like to ask for some input on a company with good quality and price good turn around time. Thanks in advance.
> VM


Are you looking for custom plastisol transfers or stock transfers?


----------



## vmelo91

Custom plastisol. By the way, I am in San Antonio, TX. If that matters for the delivery turnaround times. Thank you!
VM


----------



## splathead

vmelo91 said:


> Custom plastisol. By the way, I am in San Antonio, TX. If that matters for the delivery turnaround times. Thank you!
> VM


The issue with stock transfers is you never know hold old they are. The older the transfer the harder it will be to get a good press.

For custom we mainly use versatranz. Next day turnaround and they will ship overnight for the price of ground if your order is large enough; I think like $200.


----------



## vmelo91

Thank you! Yes I think these transfers were not the best. I will not buy from PW anymore. Thank you for the tip. I will check out the page.


----------



## splathead

vmelo91 said:


> I will not buy from PW anymore.


Don't blame them. You could have run into this issue from any company selling stock transfers.

Have you talked to PW? They can test a transfer at their warehouse and if they have an issue with it too, you may be able to return them. Or they can give you advice on how to press the ones you have.


----------



## vmelo91

It's not a matter of blaming anyone. I am sharing an experience and based on that, my decision is not to go back. I appreciate your reply. I will continue to experiment and will try other vendors. Although transfer express is a bit expensive, I have not had any issues so far. I'll stick to them in the meantime.
VM


----------



## lucky6761

Stay away from Wild Side Transfer in California.


----------



## vmelo91

Thank you for sharing! Like they say... Word of mouth is the best marketing strategy!


----------



## Sean87

Hi,

Just looking for some advice we are looking at ordering more Custom Plastisol Transfers in large quantities. We usually deal with The Wild Side but there communication and customer service leaves a bit of a bitter taste but they do good prices on the custom transfers.

We are based in the UK so anywhere we would order from has to be able to ship to England can anyone recommend a few places to acquire quotes from that has value and quality.

I have had a look through the list but it's always good to get advice off real customers.

Thanks


----------



## jcolbmusic

This a great post! I'm a newbie in this business and every little bit helps. !! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## timshirtz

Hi wormil! I'm Tim from Gulfside Heat Transfers. 
Can you please update our listing for us. 
Turn around: 3 days
CMYK: No
Digital: No
Min qty: 12 Sheets
Max Colors: 7
Standard Colors: 33
Gang Charge: No
Free samples availabe by request
Thanks Tim


----------



## DDDave

Instagraphic and Horizon Products has a 25 sheet minimum order

too bad since they are both very close to me....


----------



## j2m1h

lucky6761 said:


> Stay away from Wild Side Transfer in California.


Not sure if you're still around but I was just curious what is wrong with Wild Side? I'm new so I'm getting input, maybe if anyone else knows?


----------



## wormil

j2m1h said:


> Not sure if you're still around but I was just curious what is wrong with Wild Side? I'm new so I'm getting input, maybe if anyone else knows?


They sent me samples and were very nice on the phone. The samples pressed fine. That is the limit of my experience with them.


----------



## splathead

We've used them for some specific novelty designs. They're fine. 

As with any stock transfer company, if you get older stock, it may be a little harder to get a good press. We always order more than what we need and do sample presses to nail down time/temperature if the recommended settings don't work.

They're owned by Stahls, so you can't really go wrong.


----------



## HitmanDesigns

HijinksGraphics.com is a fairly new site for novelty stock transfers.


----------



## wormil

Ambro Manufacturing added

Cheapheattransfers.com removed, website down for maintenance for months.


----------



## Ademt

Hi everyone,
Thank you for the lists of the vendors. I have a question. As I know, most of the vendors are not selling heat transfers to people who does not have sales permit or company. However, I also saw a website that sells heat transfers without permit too. ( Pro world as an example) Although I like their products, I found them a little classic. Do any of you knows about any company like Proworld that sells heat transfers to anyone?


----------



## splathead

Ademt said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thank you for the lists of the vendors. I have a question. As I know, most of the vendors are not selling heat transfers to people who does not have sales permit or company. However, I also saw a website that sells heat transfers without permit too. ( Pro world as an example) Although I like their products, I found them a little classic. Do any of you knows about any company like Proworld that sells heat transfers to anyone?


All, or almost all, transfer companies do not require a sales permit. I would be surprised if you found one that did.


----------



## Ademt

splathead said:


> All, or almost all, transfer companies do not require a sales permit. I would be surprised if you found one that did.


Thank you. It's very good to know that. I'm actually very new to this. I'm buying tshirts with using my friend's sales permit. (actually he is buying it for me) However, I've been told that I can't buy stock transfers without it too. 

Do you know any vendor sells good stock transfers?


----------



## djque

Ademt said:


> Thank you. It's very good to know that. I'm actually very new to this. I'm buying tshirts with using my friend's sales permit. (actually he is buying it for me) However, I've been told that I can't buy stock transfers without it too.
> 
> Do you know any vendor sells good stock transfers?


I know a few places that do require a permit to buy there transfers most places downtown la do.but if your a regular face they dont ask.


----------



## txjet

vmelo91 said:


> I ordered stock transfers from proworld and I am extremely disappointed. They do not stick well no matter how much I adjust the pressure, temperature, and/or the time. I am wasting too many shirts on these. I like transfers express but they seem pricey to me. I am a start up business owner and I would like to ask for some input on a company with good quality and price good turn around time. Thanks in advance.
> VM


Interesting. My experience with their custom transfers has been great for years. I specifically like them because they use adhesive. My only gripe is I wish they did bigger sheets than 13x19. It gets expensive with large designs.

If anyone knows a company that does bigger than 13x19 AND uses adhesive in their transfers, by all means let me know.


----------



## Ademt

djque said:


> I know a few places that do require a permit to buy there transfers most places downtown la do.but if your a regular face they dont ask.


Can you send me their business name, address or web address please? Also, if you know any place where I can give them my designs and they can transfer them on a transfer papers? If I'm not mistaken, some online companies does it but, my concern is shipping time as I have customers waiting already.


----------



## wormil

Ademt said:


> Can you send me their business name, address or web address please? Also, if you know any place where I can give them my designs and they can transfer them on a transfer papers? If I'm not mistaken, some online companies does it but, my concern is shipping time as I have customers waiting already.


The first post in this thread links to a list of those things.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## PVshirtco

Thank you so much for this list!! I'm a heat press newbie and have gotten samples from First Edition, Pro World and Stahls. Excited to try them out and see which are best!


----------



## MungoLarry

Thanks! This is awesome!


----------



## raw enforcement

best post!


----------



## wormil

Updates:
Air Waves removed because it was sold to F&M Feb 2017
Art Brands web address changed
Transfers4u4less removed, website gone


----------



## Jesquerette

I can't see the list can I get a link to the updated one please. Thanks in advance


----------



## splathead

Jesquerette said:


> I can't see the list can I get a link to the updated one please. Thanks in advance


It is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## wormil

Looks like Google changed the link syntax so the original link no longer works. And the forum software no longer allows me to edit my OP. Here is a new link while we wait for the original to be updated. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1giG7m5UuHFu1GJBigh-6wq5i9-L28XenDt9jkVS_Ip4/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Jesquerette

Thank you it was obvious the link was the first thread but I couldn't see it. Appreciate you


----------



## splathead

Link updated in the original post as well.


----------



## wormil

Thanks!

Sent from my KFGIWI using Tapatalk


----------



## splathead

Hey Rick, not sure if you had them and removed them for some reason, but https://www.thewildside.com/custom-order/ does transfers. I think they are a Stahls company.


----------



## wormil

*Update: added The Wildside*


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## madebyaugustlane

Can you send me info! I would love info! I tried to get info online but it wanted a login and password. Thanks!


----------



## wormil

madebyaugustlane said:


> Can you send me info! I would love info! I tried to get info online but it wanted a login and password. Thanks!


I am unwilling to do that. The information is posted online for everyone to see, no login or password is needed.


----------



## henrikb

What about suppliers in China or is no one using them?


----------



## TeeMan3

Thanks for the info

Graphiscreen seems like the place very reasonable

Mark


----------



## wormil

Versatrans updated:

our turnaround is always 1 day
We offer online pricing
There is not a limit on our spot colors
We offer over 100 standard colors
We gang for free
No set up charges
We offer 100% Customer Satisfaction


----------



## wormil

Reminder, a blank space on the chart just means I don't know the answer or the answer is unclear. Not every website is organized well and it takes time to verify even one company so I update a few at a time every once in awhile. If a website goes offline and they don't answer their phone (yep, I actually call these companies sometimes), I remove them. Rarely it has happened that a website is still up but the company's social media is dead and no one answers the phone, I remove those too. Also I really appreciate the companies that send me updated info, it's a great help and shows their committment to customer service and their business. 

Minor updates to:

First Edition
Quick Trans
Pro World 
M&M


----------



## martin43

I'm located in Iowa and there is a company on your list called Names Limited. I'm looking for reviews here but can't find any. Are you or do you know of anyone who might know anything about them?


----------



## wormil

martin43 said:


> I'm located in Iowa and there is a company on your list called Names Limited. I'm looking for reviews here but can't find any. Are you or do you know of anyone who might know anything about them?


Did you contact them?


----------



## wormil

Update *Love Unlimited*: their website is a little dated but they do custom transfer work, 300 sheet minimums, 25x38 inches. Turnaround varies according to job, typically 1-7 days. 
Tom Perrino, cell# 917-837-7297. Tom says feel free to call or text. Seems like a good guy, very knowledgable. I have no experience with their work.


----------



## into the T

thanks for all your work wormil

have not had a need yet, but i did download the info for later use


----------



## wormil

613 Originals added
Heat Transfer Warehouse removed because their custom transfers redirect to Versatranz. 
Horizon Custom Transfers updated, website down
FCI updated, turnaround time updated, standard colors updated


----------



## 613OriginalsRick

Hello! Rick from 613 here, can you update your list?

We have no minimums on single image products, 8 minimum on gang sheets. 

Turnaround is 1 and 2 business days for those products.

Free samples available upon request. Thanks!


----------



## wormil

613OriginalsRick said:


> Hello! Rick from 613 here, can you update your list?
> 
> We have no minimums on single image products, 8 minimum on gang sheets.
> 
> Turnaround is 1 and 2 business days for those products.
> 
> Free samples available upon request. Thanks!


Will do when I get back my desk.


----------



## wormil

613 Originals updated
PlastisolTransfer24.com updated
Dunblane and Turners updated
Jester Prints updated
Woods Transfers updated
Spot 98 updated
Valerie Ann Leisure Ltd - unable to verify


----------



## wormil

Venture Graphics updated, probably more info will be added soon.

11/15/18 More updates to Venture


----------



## BigTonyOfDC

Thanks for putting this together wormil! I've been ordering solely from 2 vendors in the past, had no idea there were so many other legit options!


----------



## SEMObre

Long time no talk!!  Thanks so much for this list. Can you update the turnaround time for SEMO Imprints? 1 colors ship out the next business day. Multicolor transfer orders ship out three days later. I just had a new customer call and reference this list and was shocked that we get out transfers the next day. Not complaining AT ALL because this list led the customer to us so thank you!!


----------



## wormil

SEMObre said:


> Long time no talk!!  Thanks so much for this list. Can you update the turnaround time for SEMO Imprints? 1 colors ship out the next business day. Multicolor transfer orders ship out three days later. I just had a new customer call and reference this list and was shocked that we get out transfers the next day. Not complaining AT ALL because this list led the customer to us so thank you!!


Currently it lists 1-3 days. I can change it to 1 & 3, and include a note.


----------



## SEMObre

Thank you! Yeah the note section that still has 5-10 days is what threw her off  No worries at all. I greatly appreciate you taking the time to make the list. Happy New Year!


----------



## wormil

Semo updated.


----------



## SEMObre

Thanks so much!! I appreciate the time you put into the spreadsheet. Have a great day.


----------



## brianpursel

just an update for the Transfer Express
1) the transfer sheet is 11.25 x 14 there is not an 11 x 11
2) there is no gang charge
3) pricing is online and downloadable as a pdf
4) no set up charges

Thanks
BP


----------



## wormil

brianpursel said:


> just an update for the Transfer Express
> 1) the transfer sheet is 11.25 x 14 there is not an 11 x 11
> 2) there is no gang charge
> 3) pricing is online and downloadable as a pdf
> 4) no set up charges
> 
> Thanks
> BP


Updated Transfer Express. 

:tipthank:


----------



## 613OriginalsRick

Hey Wormil, 613 recently grew to 32 stock colors, PMS matching is available. Also, Gulfside Custom Heat Transfers unfortunately shut their doors last month.


----------



## washand

As a Dutchie I had a hard time figuring out good quality and well priced transfers in The Netherlands and Europe.
Here are some recommendations:
D-Tprint.nl - very nice & soft. Reasonable priced transfers.
Transfertpress.fr - french company has a very good price, only downside is that for some type of transfers they barely have any colors 
transfers4all.nl - I really like their full color transfers


----------



## wormil

Update: 613 Originals

Added: DT Print, Transfers4all, Transfertpress
Removed: Wildside, Gulfside


FYI, I mostly rely on user submissions to update and a few times a year I check through the list. Hopefully people are still finding this useful.


----------



## splathead

wormil said:


> FYI, I mostly rely on user submissions to update and a few times a year I check through the list. Hopefully people are still finding this useful.



I reference it and refer it all the time. Nice work.


----------



## wormil

Update Canada:
-Southpaw added
-Deco and Venture pending removal
-Reflex 2K, website and social media not updated in some time. Youtube acct deleted. Website up but barely functional. Normally I would call but it's long distance out of country for me.

Update U.S.
- Ambrow old website redirects to google store, tries to install extension. Have contacted parent company for update.


----------



## kathyb

wow! thanks so much for that list. I have been strictly using transfer express but wanted to try some other places too!


----------



## transfernator

Hi
We are heat transfers company based in Eastern Europe.
We are doing:

Plastisol Transfers
Waterbased for workwear mostly
Silicone Transfers
Digital Transfers

Website - Custom screen printed transfers
German - Plastisoltransfer


> Mod Edit: Removed redundant links.


----------



## wormil

Added: Megaprint Transfers

Removed:
Ambro, they have a new website and it doesn't list transfers.
Decoprint, website dead
Venture Graphics, website dead
Reflex2K, website dead, social media not updated for 2 years

Updated: Rapid Signs and Graphics, new web page


----------

